# Rescue red eared slider help! (Northern Ireland)



## Cio98

Hello everyone so long story short I’ve ended up with a red eared slider in my care after a family member up and moved country and didn’t take him with them. He unfortunately wasn’t being kept properly nor am I able to provide him with what he needs. I’ve had him checked out by the vets and surprisingly he is in good health despite his previous care so now my dilemma lies in finding him a suitable home. Obviously I can’t just rehome him due to the legality of the species but I can’t seem to find any rescue centres that can take him either and I really don’t know what to do. I don’t think it’s fair him staying with me when I can’t even provide him the basics but where does he go without me breaking the law?
If anyone can help it would be MUCH appreciated.


----------



## RelicExotics

You can rehome him. Lots of people get this wrong about the law. You can rehome him to someone, what you cannot do is take any sort of money/trade anything for him. He must be given for free.

You should however have some sort of evidence to say he was a pet before the law came into effect. That should have been passed to you from the old owner whether it be microchip records/insurance/birth certificate/adoption papers etc

This is a screenshot directly from the gov.uk website about rehoming invasive species.


----------



## Cio98

RelicExotics said:


> You can rehome him. Lots of people get this wrong about the law. You can rehome him to someone, what you cannot do is take any sort of money/trade anything for him. He must be given for free.
> This is a screenshot directly from the gov.uk website about rehoming invasive species.
> 
> 
> View attachment 359187


I thought I might be able to rehome him to someone too but then I study animal management and asked my teachers and both them and the vet told me I can only rehome him to a rescue facility so I’m lost at the moment on what to do. The info I’m finding online also says it’s illegal to rehome unless to a rescue and then I can’t find any rescues.


----------



## RelicExotics

Clo98 said:


> Isn’t that just for legal pets? Red eared sliders are illegal as they are an invasive species, I thought I might be able to rehome him to someone too but then I study animal management and asked my teachers and both them and the vet told me I can only rehome him to a rescue facility so I’m lost at the moment on what to do. The info I’m finding online also says it’s illegal to rehome unless to a rescue.


That information is from the page for invasive species. So it applies to red eared sliders. Have you read the actual guidance from the government? Given that they are the ones who make the rules, it would be them that I listen to regarding rehoming invasive species. People just like to regurgitate that its illegal without actually reading the laws themselves.






Invasive non-native (alien) animal species: rules in England and Wales


What you need to do if you find, own or look after a listed invasive non-native (alien) animal in England and Wales.




www.gov.uk





Theres the webpage, which is exactly where I've got the information I commented above.

Rescues are a good option, _however_ unlike a private keeper, a rescue needs to have a license if they are keeping the animal for longer than 6 weeks (this is in the link as well) so many rescues who are not licensed for invasive, which is most of them, will be so-so on taking them on if they can't guarantee a home.


----------



## ian14

Looks like the government have revised the legislation. It certainly WAS the case that you could not rehome other than to a licenced/registered rehome Centre. Of which there weren't any!
At least now they can be rehomed.


----------

